# Still enjoy using the 2AAA Mini-Mag



## ebow86 (Feb 16, 2010)

I guess some users who everyday carry lights like T1A's and LD01's might consider this light a bit outdated and laughable, but using it last night reminded me how much I still enjoy using it. I always considered the 2AAA mag to be superior to the much more popular 2AA version. It's much lighter and smaller than the 2AA, nearly as bright, and the beam quality is much better. Any other users agree or still occasionally use theirs?


----------



## well-lighted place (Feb 18, 2010)

I still carry in my EDC bag a red BSA 2xAAA from back in the day. It may not be the brightest light I own (by a damn sight) but it is the one I've owned the longest. I'd be gutted if something happened to it.


----------



## frankiej (Feb 18, 2010)

The 2aaa Minimag was my first flashlight, so I do have a soft spot for it. I lost my original one after owning it for many years. I recently purchased a new one and use it occasionally to reminisce. I too prefer it to the 2aa incarnation. I use Eneloops in mine and it makes up for the lack of runtime.


----------



## thunderlight (Feb 18, 2010)

I still use mine around the house with slow self discharge rechargable batteries. Especially nice with the relatively new xenon bulbs.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 18, 2010)

thunderlight said:


> I still use mine around the house with slow self discharge rechargable batteries. Especially nice with the relatively new xenix bulbs.


 
xenix = xenon?


----------



## 325addict (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree totally with the Mag AA and/or AAA incans being pleasant lights. About 15 years ago, I bought my first AA, I still have it and use it when camping. It is the perfect light for in a tent. Not too dim, not too bright. Indeed, the new Xenon-bulbs are much better than the previous ones (but, they draw more current too, so your runtime will be lower now).

All in all, I prefer the AA over the AAA though, because AA batteries are available EVERYWHERE and AAAs may be more of a problem. Besides that, the runtime is much better.

But, when looking at weight, and EDC-ability, the AAA comes first 

Both have their cons and pros.... both are still good lights, no matter if they are "outdated" or not.... put batteries in them, turn them on and... they work and work and work and work..... and if finally the bulb pops, just put in a new one. It is cheap and widely available...


Timmo.


----------



## well-lighted place (Feb 19, 2010)

325addict said:


> I agree totally with the Mag AA and/or AAA
> But, when looking at weight, and EDC-ability, the AAA comes first


Exactly. My 2*AAA rides shotgun in my EDC bag exactly because it is the right size and weight to fit in a pen slot. This light is better than no light, am I right? :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess we're talking about old incans back in the day? I don't know why it is, but anytime I ever used a 2AAA Minimag I just could not stand them. Too dim and useless for me. I was never much for the 2AA version either, not much of an improvement, though it was a little better. I always liked the 2D sized lights, seemed much more useful outdoors.


----------



## Dark Laser (Feb 20, 2010)

My MiniMag 2AA is still used for indoors; otherwise it is a backup light. But I still like it, I even decided not to mod it with a LED upgrade. It would have...destroyed it's soul in some way (doesn't make sense, I know, but perhaps you know what I mean ). Not comparable to my 4D (nearly freshly bought), which I modded just a few days ago to MC-E 7C.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 20, 2010)

My AA minimag incan has a SL TT 1L bulb for brighter output. I very quick reflector drilling is needed for it to fit, took less than a min. I use it with a UCL-LDF lens for super-smooth beam quality. At this power level, this is a close range light to me. Nimh cells provide up to 2 hrs runtime per charge.


----------



## cccpull (Feb 20, 2010)

Still have mine from years ago, if I hadn't taken it apart and lost the tiny switch contact, I would still be using it.


----------



## ebow86 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am going to buy a pack of the 2AA maglite xenon lamps to use in my 2AAA. Has anyone tried using these lamps in the 2AAA?


----------



## Black Rose (Feb 23, 2010)

I tried them the other night to see if they would fit, since the head is smaller than the 2xAA heads. They fit no problem.


----------



## sween1911 (Feb 24, 2010)

My trusty 2AAA Minimag was my EDC for many years. I still have it in a drawer in my Gerstner chest with my EDC lights. A very cool handly light. I know this is the incan forum, but an LED version of the 2AAA Minimag, maybe with a push-button tailcap... that would be sweet!


----------



## ebow86 (Feb 25, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> I tried them the other night to see if they would fit, since the head is smaller than the 2xAA heads. They fit no problem.



Did you notice any difference between the stock 2AAA lamp and the new 2AA xenon?


----------



## 22hornet (Feb 26, 2010)

ebow86 said:


> I am going to buy a pack of the 2AA maglite xenon lamps to use in my 2AAA. Has anyone tried using these lamps in the 2AAA?


 
For 18 years I have been using 2AA lamps in my Minimag 2AAA lights. I always use rechargeable cells. With 2AA lamps, runtime is exactly half of 2AAA lamps but brightness is somewhat better.

Kind regards,

Joris


----------



## ebow86 (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm wondering if running energizer lithiums would decrease the lamp life by any amount compared to normal alkalines?


----------



## zs&tas (Mar 9, 2010)

i love my gorgeous gun metal / dark grey AAA mag, 2nd fav mag ! and i still love mags amongst the other 'beter' brands


----------



## computernut (Mar 9, 2010)

The 2AAA mini-mag was probably my first EDC. I found the 2AA too large to carry all the time and found the 2AAA just right. I still have it, a grey-silver one that came in a hard plastic gift box. 

I've put the newer Xenon 2AA bulbs in it and they seem to work ok but I haven't taken note of runtime differences. I just got some AAA Duraloops so I'll have to try them out.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Dec 21, 2011)

Just giving this old thread a bump in honor of the 2 aaa. I recently got a nice large can of Deoxit and went to town on an old 2 aaa that had been dead for years due to alkaline spewage. It came back to life, which prompted me to dig around cpf to see if I could put one of the 2 aa xenon lamps in there to get a little more output. I found my answer in this thread.:rock: The xenon bulb with eneloops really does make it a decent low output incan.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spartacus001 (Dec 28, 2011)

Necro post but I'm with the other older school fans here.
I own 4 2AA Mini-Mags and they are littered throughout the house for easy access.
One has been upgraded with an LED but the others are still in the classic mode.


----------



## Spartacus001 (Dec 28, 2011)

delete post. Duplicated.


----------



## Spartacus001 (Dec 28, 2011)

delete post. Duplicated.


----------



## Spartacus001 (Dec 28, 2011)

delete post. Duplicated.


----------

